# kein füllwerkzeug!



## Precog (18. August 2002)

hi,

kann mir mal jemand das Icon von dem
Füllwerkzeug bei Photoshop 6.0 posten??
ich sehe in meiner Werzeugleiste nämlich keins.
oder giebt es keins??
muss man immer Bearbeiten>Fläche füllen drücken?

greetz,
victork


----------



## Nino (18. August 2002)

Es kann auch sein, dass du drauf gedrückt halten musst


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. August 2002)

Von PS 5.5 auf 6.0 wurde das Füllen-Tool nicht nur mit dem Gradienten zusammengelegt, es hat auch ein neues Hotkey bekommen (nicht mehr K, das sind jetzt die Slices). Also wenn du mal länger auf dem Gradient-Tool-Button bleibst, sollte sich eine Wählmöglichkeit öffnen.

Tip: Mit Alt+Backspace (Der über dem Return) kannst du die Auswahl mit der Vordergrundfarbe füllen. Das hat bei mir das normale Füllwerkzeug, seit es in PS 6.0+ so umständlich zu erreichen ist, abgelöst.

/Kapro


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. August 2002)

Füllwerkzeug ja?
Also bei PS5 wars so, dass du das Kontextmenü mit einem Klick mit beiden Maustasten auf einen Button in der Werkzeugleiste öffnen konntest. *urgs*
In PS 6.0 wurde das geändert, so dass du mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Farbverlauf/Gradient Tool ein Kontextmenü öffnen kannst, in dem sich das Füllwerkzeug anwählen lässt.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen. (hoffentlich hab ich net zuviel Mist verzapft )
AnonymerSurfer


----------

